# Do Blenny's eat algae?



## carmine00700 (Apr 13, 2011)

The guy at the LFS said he would eat at the algae. do they? mine is just taking up space and just poking at the live rock. i need him to clean...lol..what other fish are good for cleaning? I need a good guarantee list.


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

hermit crabs and snails. I have 15 crabs in 30 gallons and 4 snails. my blennys eat the frozen food i drop in lol


----------



## carmine00700 (Apr 13, 2011)

what frozen food? He didnt mention frozen food.....i just bought 7 snails, 1 sea hare, and a hippo tang. they so far are doing well.....snails and hare cleaning already.


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

mysis, brine shrimp, blood worms


----------



## BETTABOUTIQUE (Jan 16, 2011)

carmine00700 said:


> The guy at the LFS said he would eat at the algae. do they? mine is just taking up space and just poking at the live rock. i need him to clean...lol..what other fish are good for cleaning? I need a good guarantee list.


I have a Scooter Blenny in my 150 gallon reef tank and he is constantly pecking at the rocks and the algae. Tuxedo Urchins do a great job for cleaning algae as well. I have one Tuxedo Urchin and another Urchin that I forgot what it is. *pc


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a Foxface that picks away at the Algae and also eats the Bubble Algae which seems to appear every now and again.


----------



## carmine00700 (Apr 13, 2011)

cool...i just got 8 big snails, 1 sea hare(looks like a blob and poops everywhere but cleans algae too) and 1 hippo tang which he is actually is picking at the green hair algae.


----------

